# Caprica -Syfy will burn off the remaining "Caprica" episodes in one 5-hour block



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sho...inal-episodes-to-get-a-five-hour-sendoff.html


> The spectre of "Caprica" continues to hover after its cancellation, as word came Friday that the final episodes of the series will air in a five-hour block Jan. 4, from 6 p.m. to 11 p.m. on Syfy.


The episode have been airing in Canada and are on torrents and usenet. But I assume the last episodes will be broadcast in HD on Syfy.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

One shot and we're done. And probably never to be seen again. Maybe I should set up a manual recording now so I don't forget! 

Has anybody heard if there is any sort of conclusion in the last show? I don't what their original plan was for the first season but I doubt we'll get to the beginning of the first Cylon War. It would be nice if they close it with something definitive that will add to the BG backstory though. I'll watch it regardless, I've got too much invested to drop it now.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Plan? roflmao


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

5 solid hours of this $#!t? Count me in!


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

For what it's worth, I've seen 3 of the 5 remaining episodes and they've actually been pretty good.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

caslu said:


> For what it's worth, I've seen 3 of the 5 remaining episodes and they've actually been pretty good.


I don't believe you. You probably liked the finally of BSG too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I don't believe you. You probably liked the finally of BSG too.


I loathed and despised the finalé of BSG.

The first three of the unaired eps of Caprica really _are _pretty good. Everything is starting to come together in interesting ways, although of course much too late to do any good.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> 5 solid hours of this $#!t? Count me in!


Did you only watch one episode of Caprica too?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Did you only watch one episode of Caprica too?


No. I haven't seen a single episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Then why are you here threadcrapping?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

The last few Caprica episodes have been reasonably good. I download them and watch them right away when they become available while many other shows languish on the Tivo.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't watched the final regular episode yet but the ones leading up to it were pretty good. 

Why does someone who doesn't watch the show even bother reading the thread? I do sometimes to see if a show is worth catching up on or getting the DVDs for but that did not seem to be the motivation.

I think someone from Canada will soon answer the question of does this thing end etc.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. I guess I'll record them and then let them lie fallow on my TiVo's hard drive until I either get around to watching them or delete them out of the ultimate realization that I didn't care enough in the first place.

I sort of liked Caprica, but the past several episodes have left me disappointed. Then again, I'd feel bad if I missed the concluding episodes.

Most likely, I'll record them, and then wait to read others' reactions before committing myself to watching them.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Marc said:


> Most likely, I'll record them, and then wait to read others' reactions before committing myself to watching them.


I'm committed to missing the series entirely.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I have to admit, the last few episodes have been *good*. Things are really moving. I guess the writers realized that the end of the season is coming up and they better end with a cliffhanger already.

And no, I've only watched one episode on torrent (because idiot Space channel decided not to update their guide so TiVo missed it), and have been catching the rest on Space.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

As mentioned previously, I agree the last few episodes have been good but the latest episode was terrific... still trying to figure out how that ending could be real given the future history of BSG.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I'm committed to missing the series entirely.


Good for you. Would you like a cookie?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

caslu said:


> As mentioned previously, I agree the last few episodes have been good but the latest episode was terrific... still trying to figure out how that ending could be real given the future history of BSG.


Either


Spoiler



he's not dead, or there will be a replacement child (with the replacement wife). I'm guessing he's not dead. Just mostly dead.





keirgrey said:


> Good for you. Would you like a cookie?


How many times do we have to tell you, don't feed the troll?


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Ah. So sorry, Rob.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

keirgrey said:


> Ah. So sorry, Rob.


And cookies, no less! Now we'll NEVER get rid of him!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And cookies, no less! Now we'll NEVER get rid of him!


Mmmmm COOOKIEEEEE!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I had a bacon and chocolot chip cookie yesterday but he cannot have it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

They should have burned them off this weekend while the show is still fresh in viewers minds. It's not like SyFy's showing anything stupendous over the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> They should have burned them off this weekend while the show is still fresh in viewers minds. It's not like SyFy's showing anything stupendous over the Thanksgiving weekend.


They want to sell the DVDs first as Xmas presents.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I had a bacon and chocolot chip cookie yesterday but he cannot have it.


NO one would want that cookie now lady.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

zalusky said:


> They want to sell the DVDs first as Xmas presents.


Who the heck's buying these dvds? Certainly won't be me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's all, shall we say, "out there."

Sad to see it end on such a high note. I wonder if that last sequence wasn't an alternate ending they cooked up just in case the show wasn't renewed. It kind of felt like it summarized where the show would have gone over multiple seasons...


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

That was awesome...so glad they had that epilogue, it gave the admittedly flawed series an excellent and real ending instead of a never resolved cliffhanger (which is what I expected). I'm thinking they must have gone back and done that after finding out they were canceled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

caslu said:


> That was awesome...so glad they had that epilogue, it gave the admittedly flawed series an excellent and real ending instead of a never resolved cliffhanger (which is what I expected). I'm thinking they must have gone back and done that after finding out they were canceled.


That's pretty unlikely, since they ended production many months ago. I suspect it was something they came up with just in case.

Either that, or the series was going to take an awfully strange turn in the second season!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I suspect they just re-filmed it. A lot of it was probably already done stock footage, the rest was just people on sets and stuff like that. After all, the stock footage was done because it would've been used in the second season, the sets would still be present because they were expecting to film a second season, just combine the two.

Then again, another likely possibility is midway through they were shown the numbers and were warned if things didn't improve, they would be cut and filmed an eventuality.

Either way, right after the announcement, I noticed caprica got a LOT better. And the way it ended means the next series will slot right in like it was planned in the first place.

Or a final possibility was this was the way it was supposed ot end, with season two supposed to show the same path as season 1, except the STO is made up of the Cylons.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Are the remaining torrentable episodes in hd? If not, I'll just wait a month.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Are the remaining torrentable episodes in hd? If not, I'll just wait a month.


There are both SD and HD versions.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Cool, so I take it that it had a resolution of some sort. Thanks to the folks from the Great White North for reporting on this.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I watched all five remaining episodes today. In HD! They were very good. I only intended to watch two but I got caught up in the stories so I just kept going. Now I'm pissed it got canceled and we won't get a second season.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't wait until January.

Someone send me a PM and tell me how it ends, will ya'?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I just received an email basically saying that some copyright holder is pissed off that I downloaded Caprica's episode 17. Hopefully they didn't catch me downloading episodes 14, 15 and 16 too. The first one of these I've gotten.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

cheesesteak said:


> ... Hopefully they didn't catch me downloading episodes 14, 15 and 16 too.


LOL !! That struck me as funny 

ps - hope so, too ! :up:


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I just received an email basically saying that some copyright holder is pissed off that I downloaded Caprica's episode 17. Hopefully they didn't catch me downloading episodes 14, 15 and 16 too. The first one of these I've gotten.


Perhaps you should consider switching to usenet instead of torrents. You wouldn't have to worry about that stuff.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Perhaps you should consider switching to usenet instead of torrents. You wouldn't have to worry about that stuff.


I thought I was pretty well protected with PeerBlock. Obviously not.

Is usenet free? I've heard of it forever but never did anything with it. I'll check it out.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Download them using your Tivo in January off of SyFy channel.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Download them using your Tivo in January off of SyFy channel.


Is that even legal?!?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Is usenet free? I've heard of it forever but never did anything with it. I'll check it out.


No. You would have to subscribe to a premium usenet provider. There two kinds of usenet accounts. Unlimited and block accounts.

Unlimited is just that, you can download an unlimited amount of data from the usenet providers servers for a monthly fee of around $10 a month.

Block accounts is when you prepay for a defined amount gigabytes that you can use to download from their servers. These blocks are a one-off charge and don't expire. For example for $25 you can buy a 200gig block that will not expire. You can use it to download content from usenet until you use up all of that 200gigs. Then you would have to purchase more blocks to continue downloading.

With a usenet account you can download using SSL encryption. Usenet providers make a point of not recording what you download just how much you download. With usenet you download at full speed immediately all the time. No ratios to worry about either.

Usenet uses files called "NZB" instead of torrents. They work similar. You would find the "NZB" file for the content you want to download and load it into a usenet client program. The usenet client then would connect to your usenet provider and download the content for you.

Usenet is safer because you don't "share" the content. Your not uploading anything. Your just downloading.

If your interested, I can recommend a few reputable usenet providers and point you towards some guides to help you learn about usenet and how to download files.

Usenet has high retention now. You can download content that's over 800 days old. Retention is how many days content is available since it was upload to usenet.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Not only is it more anonymous but it's usually a lot faster, like minutes vs. hours.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Yup, what Malcontent said. Plus a decent usenet provider can max out your internet connection from beginning to end of a download. Unlike torrents that might poke and plod along at some points.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> No. You would have to subscribe to a premium usenet provider. There two kinds of usenet accounts. Unlimited and block accounts.
> 
> Unlimited is just that, you can download an unlimited amount of data from the usenet providers servers for a monthly fee of around $10 a month.
> 
> ...


The first rule about USENET is: Don't talk about USENET.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Since it came back on the air, I just recorded the episodes and kept them on my DVR...then I read here that they were awful so I while I didn't delete them, I also didn't watch them (even though I was home sick the last 3 weeks and was dying for something to watch)...

are you all saying that it is worth watching those first episodes because the last 5 are really good?

(I also have 8 Sanctuary eps...I managed to watch 1 without projectile vomiting...but I'm not optimistic about episode 2)...


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Forgot all about these last episodes. I've watched every episode up to 14 so I may as well finish the series. Downloading now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> are you all saying that it is worth watching those first episodes because the last 5 are really good?


Absolutely.

And I think the other post-return episodes weren't inherently bad; they just suffered greatly from the break falling RIGHT in the middle of things in a bad way. The break happened right before effectively an aside in the story, which I think would have worked much better in the middle of a run of episodes rather than being exaggerated by a long hiatus. As it is, it seemed like they had abandoned storylines rather than temporarily shifting focus, which I think was the intention. So if you can put yourself in the mindset of coming fresh off the first half of the season, you'll probably enjoy the early second-half episodes a lot more.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> (I also have 8 Sanctuary eps...I managed to watch 1 without projectile vomiting...but I'm not optimistic about episode 2)...


I thought Sanctuary was pretty terrible last year. This season is surprisingly not too bad so far.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> And I think the other post-return episodes weren't inherently bad; they just suffered greatly from the break falling RIGHT in the middle of things in a bad way. The break happened right before effectively an aside in the story, which I think would have worked much better in the middle of a run of episodes rather than being exaggerated by a long hiatus. As it is, it seemed like they had abandoned storylines rather than temporarily shifting focus, which I think was the intention. So if you can put yourself in the mindset of coming fresh off the first half of the season, you'll probably enjoy the early second-half episodes a lot more.





cheesesteak said:


> I thought Sanctuary was pretty terrible last year. This season is surprisingly not too bad so far.


I see what you 2 are doing...you've had to watch those shows and you're trying to trick me into watching them myself...I know this because the 2 of you would be last on any list of people I expect to like those shows!

it won't work!

well, maybe it will...I'm already excited about them now...

damn you...damn you both to hell!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought Sanctuary was pretty terrible last year. This season is surprisingly not too bad so far.


I'm actually enjoying this year. I think they tried to break from last year what with the new opening credits.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well for the 2 of us who actually want the DVDs, they're out Dec 21. Just got an email from Amazon saying that.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I see what you 2 are doing...you've had to watch those shows and you're trying to trick me into watching them myself...I know this because the 2 of you would be last on any list of people I expect to like those shows!
> 
> it won't work!
> 
> ...


I watch almost all sci-fi shows, even the crappy ones on SyFy. Heck, I actually kinda miss Flash Gordon from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I watch almost all sci-fi shows, even the crappy ones on SyFy. Heck, I actually kinda miss Flash Gordon from a couple of years ago.


oh...I'm totally with you...I do watch everything as well...and I, too, liked Flash Gordon! :up:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I will just patently wait until they are broadcast. Though, having the DVD out soon means you can Netflix them before they are shown on SyFy.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Anubys said:


> oh...I'm totally with you...I do watch everything as well...and I, too, liked Flash Gordon! :up:


I would have liked Flash Gordon better if they had made an "R" rated version


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I would have liked Flash Gordon better if they had made an "R" rated version


ahhh...my favorite SG-1 ep will always be the pilot on Showtime


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I watched episodes 10-14 of Caprica...you guys were right, they are good...I'm enjoying them...Episodes 15-18 are queued up and I will probably watch them all tonight...certainly by this weekend...

thanks for the advice...


----------



## gamndbndr (Jul 3, 2007)

Malcontent said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sho...inal-episodes-to-get-a-five-hour-sendoff.html


I'm so glad I made a note of this on the calendar. My SP was set to "Originals Only" and these were all labeled [R]epeats last night.

A fan of BSG, but not so much of Caprica until the later episodes - it just started off so slow but then BSG did as well.

But the last 5 were really well done. I started watching with about 2.5 hours "banked" and ended the final 2 today. I really expected to watch them over the next week or so but they just grabbed me and I wanted to see how it would all end.

Lots of interesting twists, character changes and a final tacked on series of scenes that foreshadowed what was to come in the BSG future.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I watch almost all sci-fi shows, even the crappy ones on SyFy. Heck, I actually kinda miss Flash Gordon from a couple of years ago.


I think Flash Gordon's biggest problem is that it was called Flash Gordon. People had preconceived ideas of what Flash Gordon should be, and that show wasn't it.

I think if it had been titled something else, with different character names, it might have been received a little better.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I think someone has already mentioned that these were filmed before the axe fell. I enjoyed these 5 but they still suffered from the same slow pace as the rest. As a burnt by BSG but used to love it fan, I was hoping to see the development of Cylons, introduction of Cylons into mankind, their eventual problems and leaving of mankind rather than one or two seasons of close ups of Daniel. (More close ups of a scantily clad Zoe would have helped. )

If the pace had been faster, maybe a 3 year series plan to follow, it would have been a great series. 

I do believe, the last 5 minutes was added on after they got the axe. When I saw that I mentioned to my wife, they just did the whole series in 5 minutes. lol


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Is usenet free? I've heard of it forever but never did anything with it. I'll check it out.


So, is usenet any more legal than regular torrents, or just safer? Do they have any legal right to the stuff they download?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi ALL,

Watched the last 5 episodes and they were pretty good - not great but pretty good. I have a question, but I'm not sure if this is a spoiler thread so I'll put my question in a spoiler just in case.



Spoiler



In the 1st or 2nd episode, Daniel is talking to his wife and ends up yelling at her that he wants her to be real and we find out that she was machine generated and fades away. So at that time the assumption was he did not know that his wife was still alive. Then either the next episode or the one after, Daniel is again talking to his wife but its really her. But there did not seem to be (or I missed it) any reveal when Daniel found out his wife was still alive and they got together again. Also Amanda was no longer living with Clarice.

When were these things revealed?



Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

A reply to the spoiler-flavored question-



Spoiler



My impression was that Daniel didn't think his wife was dead, but rather that his relationship with her, as it had been, was over. He wanted back the wife he'd known, not the person she now was (or the situation she'd created).



Now, as a beggar who forgot to record the final five, can someone give me a rundown? Please, do not suggest viewing them online, as I have dialup, not high speed _(and also do not want to buy a whole DVD set just to see five episodes)_.

PLEEZE give me a synopsis of Tuesday night's episodes.

Thanks.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Netflix.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

gastrof said:


> A reply to the spoiler-flavored question-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all on Hulu.com


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

So I'm confused, did they refilm the ending of the season after getting the cancellation notice? I can't see any other way considering the ending (which was very rushed).

Also regarding Tamarin,


Spoiler



she just disappears from the story and is is never seen again.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I am guessing some minor threads and characters were not resolved due to the cancellation. However - I think they did a good job of wrapping things up in general, and I enjoyed the series overall. I didn't mind the slower pacing, and I felt it had good payoff 
Looking forward to Blood and Chrome - I hope they pick up some Caprica threads were relevant (i.e. esp Zoe's role)
-Shaown


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Please, do not suggest viewing them online, as I have dialup, not high speed _(and also do not want to buy a whole DVD set just to see five episodes)_.
> 
> PLEEZE give me a synopsis of Tuesday night's episodes.





Vendikarr said:


> They are all on Hulu.com


Do you seriously think that someone on dialup can even watch anything on Hulu? Dialup max speeds are way too low. Not sure why gastrof is still using dialup in this day and age... but that's another discussion.

I lost interest in the show long ago but I suppose one could monitor http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Portal:Caprica/Episode_Guide_-_Season_1_Guide for updates or look at http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/show/caprica/ or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Caprica_episodes.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought there were scenes in those final eps that suggested they were done AFTER cancellation, perhaps they added them or perhaps I just interpreted them that way. Too many to list out.

Honest cwerdna, despite what others said, so much happened in these episodes (ep 3 being the exception) that it's almost impossible to summarize them quickly. I'm sure there are sites that do it.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you, CWERDNA.

I don't understand how someone could suggest Hulu to me after I plainly said 'I only have dial-up, so internet viewing's not an option'.

As for Netflix, I'm not a member, and can't see joining to get five TV episodes would work out. I'm only guessing, but they'd likely want me to maintain the membership for longer than it'd take, and there's not really a lot out there I'd want to rent.

Website summaries would be fine. All I'm looking for is some basics like 

1) what happened to Zoe in the end? 

2) did all Cylons end up sentient, and how?

3) what's with rumors about young Billy?

...and so forth.

I guess finding out what happened to the Adama girl would be "essential" too.

I'll check those sites you linked to.

Thanks.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's the answers to your questions, as best I can tell.



Spoiler



1) At the end we see Zoe in a "virtual house", going to a church filled with Cylons and also becoming a "skinjob". The later doesn't mesh with BattleStar Galatica which claims resurrection technology was introduced by the "final five". Here it was invented by Daniel Graystone.

2) This is kind of unclear. We do see Cylons going to a church run by Clarice which would imply they are sentient. As to how they because that way, it's implied that it had something to do with Zoe inhabiting the CPU of that one Cylon. After it blew up in the truck explosion, they made copies of that CPU and apparently a little piece of Zoe was in the copies. That's why they listen to Lacy despite being programmed to only listen to their operator.

3) William was killed in the last episode. Joseph then has another kid with his new wife who he names "Billy" (after his dead brother which is creepy). Billy is "Admiral William Adama" in BSG. I didn't really like this since it means the Bill Adama wasn't in Caprica, except for 30 seconds.

As for the dead Adama girl, Tamara, she is in the story teamed up with Zoe and then suddenly just disappears from the story. She's just there one second and then they completely forget about here, so we have no idea what happened to her.



The more I think about the last 5 minutes, I think they must have filmed a series wrap up ending just in case Caprica wasn't renewed. It's almost like they replaced the "real" ending with the series wrap up.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks, Morac.

Very helpful.

I'm now tempted to put CAPRICA into the "it never happened" catagory.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gastrof said:


> As for Netflix, I'm not a member, and can't see joining to get five TV episodes would work out. I'm only guessing, but they'd likely want me to maintain the membership for longer than it'd take, and there's not really a lot out there I'd want to rent.


You can cancel Netflix at any time. There is no commitment period. Since I don't rent much either, when my account is active, I'm on the cheapest plan which is $4.99/month for 1 DVD out a a time, max 2 rentals per month.

I generally don't rent many movies but rather DVDs of TV shows to watch extras and/or documentaries that are never aired.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> You can cancel Netflix at any time. There is no commitment period. Since I don't rent much either, when my account is active, I'm on the cheapest plan which is $4.99/month for 1 DVD out a a time, max 2 rentals per month.
> 
> I generally don't rent many movies but rather DVDs of TV shows to watch extras and/or documentaries that are never aired.


Why bother at all? Seems like you could do Redbox for a much better deal.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Magister said:


> Why bother at all? Seems like you could do Redbox for a much better deal.


Selection, driving, and delays in getting around to watching it is the big difference for me.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Magister said:


> Why bother at all? Seems like you could do Redbox for a much better deal.


I haven't looked at Redbox for a long time, but I thought they mostly had just current hit movies. Have they branched out into a bigger selection? I would never have thought to look there for Caprica.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Magister said:


> Why bother at all? Seems like you could do Redbox for a much better deal.





zalusky said:


> Selection, driving, and delays in getting around to watching it is the big difference for me.


Yep. I seriously doubt they'd have extras DVDs of random old TV shows.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I was as under impressed with the final 5 of Caprica, as I was the ones that came before it. It left a lot plot holes, had major continuity issues in regards to BSG. 

After all was said and done, it was an exercise in frustration. It could've been so much more than it turned out to be.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I didn't see that many (if any) continuity issues.
The Skinjob thing definitely is not - as there is no relationship (one is mechanical / plastic tech, the other is biological).
-Shaown


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

shaown said:


> I didn't see that many (if any) continuity issues.
> The Skinjob thing definitely is not - as there is no relationship (one is mechanical / plastic tech, the other is biological).
> -Shaown


Except that at the start of BSG no one knew that Cylons could look like humans.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Except that at the start of BSG no one knew that Cylons could look like humans.


And at the end of Caprica two people know...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> ...I'm on the cheapest plan which is $4.99/month for 1 DVD out a a time, max 2 rentals per month...


I just checked the website and only two plans were offered. One for $8 which was for internet viewing only, the other for $10 which was internet and/or DVDs.

I'll have to phone them to see if the $5 plan is still available and if it can be turned on and off as you seem to suggest.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

gastrof said:


> I just checked the website and only two plans were offered. One for $8 which was for internet viewing only, the other for $10 which was internet and/or DVDs.
> 
> I'll have to phone them to see if the $5 plan is still available and if it can be turned on and off as you seem to suggest.


There are WAY more than just two plans. On my account (currently on hold), I am given the choices of plans ranging from $4.99 month (what I have) to $55.99/month. I count 11 possible plans, 2 of which provide no DVDs.

You may as well subscribe to the one month free trial, if you haven't before and see what choices it gives you. You might be able to watch all the eps you need within the free trial and cancel. You'd only need the last 2 discs anway.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

gastrof said:


> I just checked the website and only two plans were offered. One for $8 which was for internet viewing only, the other for $10 which was internet and/or DVDs.
> 
> I'll have to phone them to see if the $5 plan is still available and if it can be turned on and off as you seem to suggest.


The 4.99 plan is still available. Unlike the other plans which are "unlimited", this plan is known as the "limited" plan and limits you to renting no more than two titles a month and having no more than 1 title in your possession at a time. The next cheapest plan after that is the $10 "unlimited" one you already know of.


----------

